# results are in today



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

at 10:15 this morning I find out results for an uptake scan on my thyroid . The least the Doctor will tell me is I have to treat it with medication the worst they will say is theres cancerous and needs to be removed. Either way I find myself not wanting to be alone and I know my husband is not a mind reader. He goes for his lunch break from work not far from the doctors around 11. SO I ask him would he like to meet for lunch knowing he won't make it to the appointment. He responds with, "if you are out of the doctors on time. When I ask him if he is willing to wait until 11:30 for lunch incase it runs late, he responds with, "It depends on how hungry I am." He doesn't have a strict lunch time, he could push it. I'm feeling like he doesn't care about me like I do him, I offer to be there for him a lot. I know he is busy and on a schedule but I'm having a hard time processing that and I just think he doesn't care about me. Do I sound rational about that?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you asked him to come with you?


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

bell said:


> at 10:15 this morning I find out results for an uptake scan on my thyroid . The least the Doctor will tell me is I have to treat it with medication the worst they will say is theres cancerous and needs to be removed. Either way I find myself not wanting to be alone and I know my husband is not a mind reader. He goes for his lunch break from work not far from the doctors around 11. SO I ask him would he like to meet for lunch knowing he won't make it to the appointment. He responds with, "if you are out of the doctors on time. When I ask him if he is willing to wait until 11:30 for lunch incase it runs late, he responds with, "It depends on how hungry I am." He doesn't have a strict lunch time, he could push it. I'm feeling like he doesn't care about me like I do him, I offer to be there for him a lot. I know he is busy and on a schedule but I'm having a hard time processing that and I just think he doesn't care about me. Do I sound rational about that?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

bell said:


> at 10:15 this morning I find out results for an uptake scan on my thyroid . The least the Doctor will tell me is I have to treat it with medication the worst they will say is theres cancerous and needs to be removed. Either way I find myself not wanting to be alone and I know my husband is not a mind reader. He goes for his lunch break from work not far from the doctors around 11. SO I ask him would he like to meet for lunch knowing he won't make it to the appointment. He responds with, "if you are out of the doctors on time. When I ask him if he is willing to wait until 11:30 for lunch incase it runs late, he responds with, "It depends on how hungry I am." He doesn't have a strict lunch time, he could push it. I'm feeling like he doesn't care about me like I do him, I offer to be there for him a lot. I know he is busy and on a schedule but I'm having a hard time processing that and I just think he doesn't care about me. Do I sound rational about that?



I'm sorry you are going through this. Your Husband sounds like he is being really insensitive and selfish about the whole thing, how crappy of him. I can see why you don't feel he cares, he seems more concerned about not missing lunch, what a pr!ck.

I hope things go well for you. Please let us know how you made out.


----------



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm here now thanks. Earlier he said to call him or he will call me. I did not specifically tell him when it was and unwanted him with me. I just mentioned what was saidin my post I mean he knows this was coming so I couldn't believe he's not as supportive as I imagined.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

bell said:


> I'm here now thanks. Earlier he said to call him or he will call me. I did not specifically tell him when it was and unwanted him with me. I just mentioned what was saidin my post I mean he knows this was coming so I couldn't believe he's not as supportive as I imagined.


Use your words. Tell him what you want.


----------

